# Towel for substrate?



## nessanicolle (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone used towels for a substrate? it seems like a good option because you can wash it and its easy to replace.. I know tegus love digging so if you could layer the towel would that work? just askin'.
-thanks


And not to mention it cant cause impaction.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 21, 2012)

I tried a substrate made entirely of socks once.
It didnt work out...
I dont think the towels would either.
The loops in the terry cloth will catch his nails.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 21, 2012)

do you know any substrates that would work like towels but would catch on the nails? I hate the eco-earth and mulches.


----------



## casey15 (Jul 21, 2012)

Towels would not work, they'd get caught on the nails and they can't hold a burrow. They would also become wet due to the humidity levels in the cage. Layering would not work. If you don't like Cypress Mulch just use a pesticide free topsoil. It's very cheap for 40 pound bags. It holds humidity pretty well, you could add playsand to help keep the burrow shape.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm thinking one would be washing towels every day.


----------



## james.w (Jul 21, 2012)

Wet towels and a warm cage would be a great place for mold.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2012)

If cost isn't an option maybe just shred newspaper or paper towels, make sure ink is safe. I think newspaper is but not sure.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 22, 2012)

Check out my thread on bioactive substrate;
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=11961#axzz21LHCsjZd
if thats not feasible or practical for you, I recommend a soil and sand mixture. Its holds humidity and a burrow well, and they wont (typically) try to ingest it


----------

